# Red Lava Rock



## Champion Angel (May 25, 2011)

Recently I heard that placing a red lava rock in your aquarium with betta fish can harm them becuase of it's rough surface. For every betta I had, they all had the same lava rock and they loved it. It is now in my female betta community tank with 5 females (3 crowntail, 2 veiltail) and they all seem to enjoy it. They rest in it, hide when they need to, and linger at the top of it. I see no damage to the scales/fins and they love it so I am wondering on your thoughts? The tank is 30 gallons, plants, and filter too so plenty of space.
I am adding a few other species to my community tank and am already considering Neon Tetra. Anyone else suggest any other calm companions?

Thanks!

-CA


----------



## SashimiBetta (May 7, 2011)

Lava Rocks of any kind & color harm your fish. If they were to rub against the rock they could get scratches and loose some scales. 

& maybe when you have all the lights off, imagine if they bump into it with their heads. Poor fish.

I do not recommend Lava Rocks - STAY AWAY


----------



## Champion Angel (May 25, 2011)

It does not seem to be a bother at all, and all of them have fine scales even after resting on the lava rock! And it is never dark, the aquarium light on top is always on


----------



## TonyK (Apr 4, 2011)

I'm not an expert but, I would probably turn the lights off at night. I don't think its healthy for anything to be in light 24/7. Most animals rest when the sun goes down.


----------



## Champion Angel (May 25, 2011)

It is an aquarium light so it was designed to be made not harmful for fish, so they are fine. But like I was saying, people put male betta's with females when they are not aquired to and it works at there own risk. The rock is something risky, but I have never seen any problems


----------



## Littlebittyfish (Jan 5, 2011)

It is best to turn the light off at night so the bettas can rest..Mine usually sleep at night..it's cute..haha..I have one that likes to lay at the bottom though and he always freaks me out when he does that..:shock:haha My others likes to sleep in the plants....
Also, if you leave the light on 24/7 you will most likely ..eventually run into problems with algae growth.
Lava rock isn't recommended for bettas because it has a very rough surface...You could try the nylon hose test to see if it snags..pretty sure it would...in any case...I have a few pieces of lava rock in my 10 gallon...They are medium/small rocks..All of the peices are covered _fully_ with java moss though...So no rough edges are exposed. I wouldn't put it in my bettas tank otherwise...Maybe if you still want to have the lava rock you could try covering it with some sort of moss.


----------



## Littlebittyfish (Jan 5, 2011)

As for companions, I like my Corydoras...They are very peaceful! You could also do rasboras or otos or some types of small shrimp..or bamboo shrimp..


----------



## LeroyTheBetta (Dec 18, 2010)

First all, to address the lighting issue raised, having it on 24/7 may stress your fish as it is not natural for ANY species to be in complete light 24/7. Stress will make your fish more prone to becoming ill as it lowers their immune response.

And peaceful fish for your 30 gal... cories were mentioned already and I'd 2nd that vote! There are MANY species of cories, some get several inches long and some are very little, around an inch or so. But you need to remember, if you get cories, that you'll need to get several of them, many put the number at 5. They get stressed if they are not with several of their own kind.

Neon tetras, as well. Again, they're schooling fish so you'd need to get at least 5 or 6... more is even better. They, too, become stressed and hide if not in larger numbers.


----------



## PewPewPew (Nov 26, 2010)

Lava rock can mess with the parameters of your water. Id stay away from it just for that!


----------

